# Homemade Ice Cream



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUJxg36u6o4]YouTube - Homemade French Vanilla Ice Cream[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9c5rmDQ9DE]YouTube - Why do you need salt to make ice cream?[/ame]


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 11, 2008)

well, If you ever make some- send me some please


----------



## Herald (Apr 11, 2008)

We had a "no salt" ice cream maker and it was horrible.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 11, 2008)

> We had a "no salt" ice cream maker and it was horrible.



So do we. It works, but the liner goes in the freezer for hours before you can use it and makes about 1-2 cups of ice cream at a time. Then the liner goes back in the freezer. Party for 10 kids? Forget it.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Apr 12, 2008)

yum vanilla ice cream lover here. especially homemade


----------



## TimV (Apr 12, 2008)

We've made just about everything, from ice cream to beer to yoghurt and most things in between, but as was said, you have a hard time justifying the labor and cost for the amount you get as opposed to simply buying it. We still use our own honey, and it makes a difference in things like ice cream, although some have told us you have to get used to the taste


----------

